
Drag out files like Gmail - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/javascript/gmail-dragout
======
keltex
Does it seem sort of Microsoftish that Google uses an undocumented API to
their own benefit without letting the rest of the community know?

~~~
kragen
There's a bit of difference: there's an open-source version of Chrome which
presumably has a fully-commented source code implementation of this feature,
together with a public bug tracker, etc.

~~~
woodall
The files are here:
[http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/downloa...](http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/download/)

drag_download_file.cc:
[http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/downloa...](http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/download/drag_download_file.cc)

drag_download_file.h:
[http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/downloa...](http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/download/drag_download_file.h)

drag_download_util.cc:
[http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/downloa...](http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/download/drag_download_util.cc)

drag_download_util.h:
ttp://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/download/drag_download_util.h

